# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Списание материалов в 1С8.2

## Циля

Подскажите, пожалуйста ответ на следующий вопрос.Недавно стала осваивать "восьмерку" обычная бухгалтерия, не УПП, фирма занимается производством флагов и дальнейших их реализацией, про поступление материалов и передачу в производство все понятно, а вот со списанием материалов следующий вопрос: наименований готовой продукции очень много, под каждый флаг есть своя спецификации по расходу материалов, а можно ли сделать так, что бы при оприходовании готовой продукции на склад как то автоматически списывались материалы согласно каждой спецификации, я видела закладку "материалы",но по каждому наименованию продукции списывать материалы в "ручную" просто ужас. Наверняка есть какие-то тонкости, о которых не пишут в книжках.Буду очень признательна за ответ

----------

